# 
AUTOR: *AGA444*


Może niedługo uda mi się rozpocząć budowę więc poszukałam w archiwum prawie wszystkiego o fundamentach.
Lista tematów jest bardzo długa.   :ohmy:  
Myślę, że jest wiele osób, którym również będzie ona pomocna  :big grin:  

Dobrze zdjęty humus czy źle –skąd wiedzieć?

Drenaż opaskowy

Jak izolować fundamenty?

Problem – fundament z porotherm

Ocieplenia fundamentów steropianem

Czy to dobre rozwiązanie??

Polne głazy w fundamencie?

Jak ocieplić fundament wylany w gruncie:

Fundament – projekt, a wizja wykonawcy

Czy można nie ocieplać ściany fundamentowej

Ściany fundamentowe wylewane vs z bloczków

Ściany fundamentowe wylewane czy z bloczków

Fundament w deskowaniu czy w gruncie:

Jaka kolejność warstw przy ocieplaniu ściany fundamentowej

Na jaką głębokość kopie się fundament

Ściana fundamentowa

Ława fundamentowa bez szalunku, trzeba folię?

Jak kopać ręcznie czy mechanicznie?

Robię fundament – o czym pamiętać? kanalizacja itd

Jak wykonać przepusty przez fundament

Ważne pytania dotyczące wylewania chudziaka

Grunt to glina, jaka izolacja fundamentów

Jak tanio wykonać fundamenty

Fundament - rozterki/pytania 

Kilka pytań dot. budowy

Przeczytałem kupę postów i dalej nie wiem...

Fundamenty w folii

Jak policzyć ilość potrzebnego betonu

Inny fundament?

Fundamenty

W jakiej temperaturze można wylewać fundamenty?

Ściana fundamentowa – beton czy cegła?

Czym zabezpieczyć na zimę

Legalett – doświadczenia mieszkańców

Czy w ogóle wykonywać izolację pionową fundamentów i ławy

Ławy bez szalowania – na gruncie

Fundament 3 warstwowy z bloczków – proszę o opinię

Izolacja pionowa fundamentu – baaardzo proszę o opinie !!!

Ile płaciliście za fundamenty???

Ile czasu mogą leżeć fundamenty?

Obsypywanie fundamentów piachem od zewnątrz

Fundamenty w końcu października

Jakie bloczki fundamentowe

Popękane ławy fundamentowe

Ławy fundamentowe – izolacje niezbędna czy nie?

Jaka szer. fundamentu?

Podsypka pod ławy fundamentowe??

Fundamenty – zarysowania i pęknięcia

Instalacja odgromowa, uziemienie

Fundamenty lane do ziemi kiedy można?

Bez „chudziaka”?!?!?!

Obsypanie fundamentów

Ile trzeba odczekać, aby wsypać piasek w fundament?

Fundament wylany w ziemi – jak zaizolować i ocieplić

Fundamenty z bloczków czy lany beton

Klejenie styropianu do ściany fundamentowej

Drenaż opaskowy

Jaka folia do wykopu pod fundament – pilne!!!

Jaki fundament lepszy?

Czy pod ścianki działowe trzeba robić fundament?

Fundamenty na podmokłym gruncie

Fundament i wysoki poziom wód gruntowych

Fundamenty??? Potrzebna fachowa opinia!!!

Ławy bez szalowania - na gruncie

Pilne! - pęknięcie na fundamencie

Fundament na gruncie niejednorodnym-pomocy?

Pierwsze „ciekawe” pomysły wykonawcy – stan zero

Fundamenty–zapomniano

Polewanie wodą piachu – proszę o „oświecenie”

Czym zasypywać fundament

Fundamenty w szalunku z ziemi – znacie to ...???

Fundamenty wylewane w gruncie

Czy konieczny jest drenaż w glinie!!

Z czego fundament

Fundament na nieprzepuszczalnym gruncie

Wzmacnianie fundamentów

Fundamenty: beton, czy bloczki betonowe

Czy izolować pionowo fundamenty betonowe?

Jaki szeroki fundament

Mój architekt nie zgadza się na izolację fundamentów!?

Czym wypełnić fundament? Betonem czy piaskiem?

Fundament - czy tak można?

Ocieplenie fundamentów 

Co na fundament?

Problem z fundamentami

Bloczki fundamentowe z silki?

Czy dom naprawdę musi „siąść”?

Czy ocieplać taki fundament ?

Zabezpieczenie przed zimą

Mam dylemat: fundament wylewany w grunt czy w deskowanie?

Jaki beton na fundamenty?

Fundament w listopadzie?

Rapować czy nie?

Zamykać fundamenty na zimę czy nie?

Czy kontynuować budowę październik – listopad?

Czy trzeba usuwać humus?

Fundamenty prosto w ziemię czy w szalunku?

Ława fundamentowa bez zbrojenia

Czy można postawić fundament na wiosnę, czy lepiej na jesieni?

Kurde .. zrobili mi fundament bez ław ...L

Wysadzi mi fundamenty?

Czy zepsuli mi fundamenty?

Fundamenty w glinie

Czy dobrze myślę?

Zasypywanie fundamentów

Kamień węgielny

Ile czekać po zalaniu fundamentu?

Ile czasu odczekać po zalaniu fundamentu?

Kiedy ściągać szalunek fundamentów?

Koparka, czy łopata?

Obsypywanie fundamentów – czym?

A NA DOKŁADKĘ:

**Lista porad**

i to by było na razie tyle ............   :Wink2:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## Cypek

Znowu kawał dobrej roboty.
Kompendium wiedzy.

----------


## Lawy

Brawo!!
 na pewno niejednemu się przyda bo ludzie na początku chyba nie wiedzą co to jest funkcja "szukaj". Jakby i inne duże tematy tak podsumować i podpiąć może zmniejszyłaby się liczba powtórkowych pytań co tydzień..

----------


## Żółtodziób

Aga, kawał dobrej roboty odwaliłaś  :big grin:  
Na pewno skorzystam - niedługo zaczynam.

Te wszystkie materiały na forum traktuję jako praktyczną stronę budownictwa, czyli jak nie dać się zrobić w trąbę przez wykonawcę.

pozdr

----------


## partner

Fajna sprawa. Wiele rzeczy mi się przyda. Jutro stawiamy ściany.

----------


## andrzejka

*AGA444* to się nazywa kawal dobrej roboty  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  
Po takiej lekturze to nic co związane z fundamentami pewnie mam nie będzie straszne  :Wink2:   :big tongue:  
Dzięki bo skożystam  :big tongue:

----------


## anowi*

nic więcej nie powiem jeno:
AGA JESTEŚWIELKA 
buziaki  :big grin:

----------


## 71kkk

aga, wielkie dzieki, czytam i czytam i oczom nie wierzee - kawal dobrej roboty wydrukowalemsobie i rano dam zonie zeby sobie poczytala :o

----------

Bardzo dziękuję za wszystko i cieszę się, że mogłam pomóc  :big tongue:   :big grin:   :big tongue:  .

W miarę postepu prac na mojej działce będę zapewne szukać w archiwum interesujących tematów, więc podzielę się nimi z Wami.

Pozdrawiam.   :Wink2:

----------


## mdzalewscy

to aż tyle tego było   :ohmy:

----------

nie, no co Ty *mdzalewscy* to nie wszystko!!!

Dla czujących niedosyt w czytaniu przedstawiam inne tematy dotyczace fundamentów i stanu "zero":  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Kompletny harmonogram prac

Przepis o zabudowanej sąsiedniej działce

Z czego paliki dla geodety

wytyczanie budynku na działce

proszę o radę?

fundament to rzecz święta

Fundamenty - ile czekać między laniem chudziaka, ław itd.?

Przed zasypaniem fundamentów - odczekać?

co na ocieplenie przed zasypaniem fundamentu?

jak odwodnić działkę

Problem z uszczelnieniem posadzki – tego jeszcze nie było!!!

Po co wywijać folię na ściany przy izol. poziomej?

Fundamenty – ile czekać między laniem chudziaka, a ław itd.?

Fundamenty – kolejność

Jak wyjdzie taniej?

Uziom po zalaniu fundamentów

Ocieplić fundament przed zimą czy nie ???

Co na szczęści w fundament?

fundamenty z systemem grzejnym firmy LEGALETT

Wykopy pod ławy – kto ma rację?

Czy ławy fundamentowe należy polewać wodą?

izolacja pionowa fundamentu?

IZOLACJA PRZECIWWILGOCIOWA – DOM NIEPODPIWNICZONY

Dwa pytania odnośnie etapu zero...

Zasypywanie fundamentów piaskiem

Fundament w deskowaniu czy w gruncie?

Najtańsze fundamenty

A może tak?

Stan surowy a sprawa w sądzie (potrzebna porada)


*ILE???*

Ile kosztuje wykonanie szczegółowego kosztorysu?

ile wizyt kierownika budowy ?

ile dla kierownika budowy?

Ile płaciliście kierownikowi budowy?

Odpowiedzialność, a kierownictwo budowy

100 PLN za palik, albo za narożnik?

Ile płaciliście za rozprowadzenie kanalizacji ?

Instalacja wewnętrzna wod-kan kanalizacja

Wykop ręczny – 1,5m*100mb

cena wykopania 1 metra rowu

Ile za prace ziemne?

Ile za roboty ziemne

Ile za fundamenty

FUNDAMENT – CENA m.b.

roboty ziemne

Koszt wykonania fundamentów i wszystkich robót ziemnych.

Ławy + fundamenty

Fundamenty – cena

Wykonanie fundamentów

koszt wykonania fundamentu

FUNDAMENT KOSZ ROBOCIZNY

jak sądzicie czy wystarczy 12 tys. zł .? – fundamenty?

O kosztach fundamentów.

ILE PŁACILIŚCIE ZA FUNDAMENTY???

czy cena fundamentu nie jest zbyt atrakcyjna?

jaki koszt robocizny fundamentów?

Ile za wykonanie fundamentów ?

Cena za fundamenty i strop

ile za stan zero + parter + strop ?

Ile za stan zerowy

Ile kosztuje robocizna za wykonanie stanu „0”, fund

Ile kosztuje stan zero

Ile za stan zero?

koszt domu zniechęca 

ile za m2 stan surowy z dachem?

ile trzeba mieć pieniędzy na budowę domu?

Dostałem wycenę na dom – o ile za dużo?

wpływ na cenę domu

dom za 210 000 zł?? Możliwe ??

Stan surowy - wycena do oceny

robocizna stanu surowego

Ile płaciliście za wybudowanie domu w stanie surowym???

wycena robocizny stanu surowego – proszę o opinie

Jest tyle, a ile powinno być?

Koszt robocizny stanu surowego – wypowiedzcie się?

Proszę o radę – bumerang czyli stan surowy

Śmiać się czy płakać?????

Kosztorys – co wy na to !!!

Koszt robocizny – ekipa murarzy

cena stanu surowego

pomocy!! tanio to czy drogo

stan surowy otwarty?

koszty budowy

czy 16000 zł to dużo za...?

Wymieńmy info o kosztach za 1m2 stanu surowego otwartego

Stan surowy - drogo??

orientacyjne koszty ekipy

Trudne rozmowy o pieniądzach. Moralniak + ewentualny odwet ?

BANKOWCY POMOCY !!!!

Kasa mieszkaniowa i kredyt z banku – nowy problem

Kredyt budowlany - kiedy brać?

Tradycja


*UMOWY!!!*

Umowy Fugas

wzór umowy...

Czy ktoś ma wzór umowy z budowlańcem?

Umowa z kierownikiem budowy

Umowa z wykonawcą

Umowy

sensowna umowa z kierownikiem budowy

umowa na roboty

UMOWA!-roboty budowlane  :smile: )

UMOWA KAROLINY

----------


## andrzejka

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Jestem pelna podziwu  :ohmy:   :cool:

----------


## kze

Aga444 - moje słowa uznania!!!  :cool:   :cool:  
Twój wykaz + aneks jest na prawdę bardzo usystematyzowaną kolanią wiedzy. 
jestem na etapie PnB, tak więc ta wiedza jest dla mnie zbawieniem...  :Wink2:

----------


## holikk

Congrats. Nice job Aga444.
Widzę, że jakiś czas temu złość i irytacja na mój post o silikatach rozwinęła się w niezwykle twórcze podejście do sprawy.  :big grin:  
Super!!!

holikk

----------


## holikk

Congrats. Nice job Aga444.
Widzę, że jakiś czas temu złość i irytacja na mój post o silikatach rozwinęła się w niezwykle twórcze podejście do sprawy.  :big grin:  
Super!!!

holikk

----------


## Wakmen

Wszystko pięknie ale przydałyby się jeszcze zdjęcia.
Zainteresowani może znajdą je pod tym adresem

----------


## Robin2

Aga,
to co napisałaś to rzeczywiście kompendium wiedzy.
Dzięki, mam zajęcie na kilka tygodni :wink: 
R.

----------


## Aga KN

Aga !! 
lux najlepszy spis treści , dzięki będzie mi na 100% pomocny

pozdrawiam 
Agnieszka   :big grin:

----------


## TomaszK

AGA dostala bana od admina i niestety nie moze juz tu pisac.   :sad:  

Adminie czy to sie zmieni? To zalezy tylko od ciebie.   :Evil:

----------


## AGA44

*Admin nie może zmienić swojej decyzji  , ale pisać będę dalej pod nowym nickiem.* 

Na razie WSZYSTKICH CZYTAJĄCYCH serdecznie pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## fizyk

Aga - przeczytałem wątek rozpoczęty przez Poszkodowaną  :Wink2:  .  Popieram Cię w 100%.

----------


## Pietka

Aga kawał dobrej roboty. Inni mogą brac z Ciebie przykład.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sebastiano

świetna robota i niesamowite kompendium - thx thx thx

----------


## do-la

Ogromne dzięki !!! Zanim uporam się z papierologia to lekturkę mam zapewnioną!!!  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## abram

Super rzecz! Przeglądałem właśnie w tym celu stare Muratory, ale tutaj jest rzeczywiście tego dużo. Czy zdążę to przeczytać przed wylaniem ławy?

----------


## chmielma

Brawo AGA444 !!!
Naprawdę "wciska w fotel"
Planujesz może stworzyć takie samouczki o innych etapach budowy??  :big tongue: 
Jeżeli tak, to ja jeszcze się wstrzymam z budowaniem  :wink:

----------


## AGA44

*Chciałabym się pochwalić, że ten etap mam już za sobą dla zainteresowanych podaję koszty:*

Beton B-10 STAR	4	m3	631,96
Beton B-20 z pompą	15,5	m3	3271,24
Zbrojenie - fi 12	500	kg	1061,40 - trochę zostało
Strzemiączka - fi 6	200	kg	463,60 - trochę zostało
Drut wiązałkowy 	5,5	kg	29,52
Bednarka 30x3	7,4	kg	35,48

Razem ławy fundamentowe 		*5493,39*

Beton B-15 z pompą	25,5	m3	5102,04
Lasze 25	                50	szt	42,09
Lasze 30	                200	szt	195,20
ARCOV          	1	zest	299,51 - 5 dni
Transport ARCOV	1	zest	540,00 - 4 kursy
Poliest. 0,6 x 1,25	85	szt	1435,21
Dysperbit   	50	kg	125,05
Klej do styrop. ATLAS K-10	3              szt	64,70
Folia izol."60" GUTTA dł. 25mb	                 6	szt	288,92
Folia kubełkowa 1m 	60	mb	415,04
Pospółka   10m3  	15	aut	2850,00
Ziemia do obsypaniafundamentów 9 m3	11	aut	1100,00
Przepust kanaliz.1 m	1	szt	25,67
Przepusty	do elekt.    1	kpl	10,93
Koparka                    14,2	godz	940,00
Kanalizacja rozpr.	1	kpl	1200,00
Kołki do styr. 10szt	10	kpl	17,49
Inne            	1	kpl	77,71
Robocizna	                1	kpl	3250 

Razem ławy i ściany fundamentowe *23472,95*

Projekt Manuela - orientacyjne wymiary budynku:
ławy (50 i 70) - 43 m2
ściany fundamentowe (25 i 30) - 23m2
obwód zew. budynku (do ocieplenia i izolacji ) około 50 mb.

_Bez izolacji poziomej na ławie ponieważ wody gruntowe na głębokości około 4 m, a poziom "zero" posadzki na wysokości 90 cm od terenu. 
Musiałam się tak podnieść z uwagi na wyniesione budynki sąsiadów i tak do sąsiadki brakuje mi jeszcze 50 cm   , ale przesadzać nie mogłam bo poszłabym z torbami wydając na piasek i ziemię._

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich budujących AGA444

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

rewelacja, zaczynam w tym roku i Twoja pomoc jest SUPER

----------


## świercz

extra robota! coś takiego szukałem! DZIĘKI!!!

----------


## marcinor

REWELACJA!!! GRATULUJĘ AGA!!!
Gdzie można zobaczyć Twój projekt, bo powiem prawde nie spodziewałem się takich kosztów. Mam nadzieję, że ja mam znacznie mniejszy dom :smile:

----------


## piotrek i agusia

Bardzo dziękuję za ułatwiony start!!!
 :big grin:

----------


## AGA44

> Gdzie można zobaczyć Twój projekt, bo powiem prawde nie spodziewałem się takich kosztów. Mam nadzieję, że ja mam znacznie mniejszy dom


Projekt to Manuela z firmy Archipelag. Jednak teraz nie wiem dlaczego, ale nie mają jej w swojej ofercie   :sad:  
Bardzo podobna jest  Emanuela z firmy Domus

*marcinor* pamiętaj o tym, że u mnie poszło trochę piachu i ziemi bo się podnosiłam. W sumie ściana fundamentowa była na wysokość 1,25 i to trzeba było zasypać i obsypać.  :Wink2:

----------


## sylwia i rafał

dzięki AGA za ten kawał dobrej roboty,właśnie siadłam na forum bo humus ściągneli i brakowało mi wiedzy co dalej...
mam lekturę na parę wieczorów,wykonawca mnie już nie zagnie  :Wink2:

----------


## Jepil

Przyłącze się do podziękowań za zebranie wiedzy na start. Po papierkologi zaczynamy od fundamentów.  Patrząc na podsumowanie AGI  oszacowaliśmy koszt na podobnym poziomie. 
Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w praniu.

----------


## Niwiki

Ja również przyłączam się do podzieńkowań dla AGI   :smile:  To teraz mam co czytać przez nastepne kilka nocy  :smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bul

No niestety to tyle kosztuje, potwierdzam w pełni. Ja też muszę  się podnosić na podobna wysokość, więc  dzieki za szacunek pospółki i gruntu, chociaż to chyba zależy głównie od cen transportu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Robert i Aga

Świetna robota Aga! Ten pościk wiele wyjaśnia i odpowiada na sporo ważnych pytań. Dzięki

----------


## cash

Super robota . My dopiero zaczynamy. Projekt Arjuna II. Czy ktos to budował juz. Prosze o kontakt i uwagi. Z góry dziekuję.

----------


## gogo5660

Gratuluje samozaparcia w szukaniu   :big grin:  
Ale jak przychodzi co do czego to i tak wykonawca stara sie wciskać kity co do wykonania roboty.
Zycze powodzenia na budowie

----------


## mariuszdro

> AUTOR: *AGA444*
> 
> 
> Może niedługo uda mi się rozpocząć budowę więc poszukałam w archiwum prawie wszystkiego o fundamentach.
> Lista tematów jest bardzo długa.   
> Myślę, że jest wiele osób, którym również będzie ona pomocna  
> 
> Dobrze zdjęty humus czy źle –skąd wiedzieć?
> 
> ...



Dobra robota!  :Wink2:

----------


## ania i grześ

brawo aga,zrobiłas kawał dobrej roboty,napewno mi wiele rzeczy to ułatwi i wyjasni,a ile czasu mi to zajmie....
a moze puzniej zrobisz taka liste z dalszych etapów?
dzieki za liste o stanie zero  :big grin:

----------


## GACUŚ

> a moze puzniej zrobisz taka liste z dalszych etapów?


Jestem za , też mi się to przyda.

No i dzięki za listę stanu zero
Pozdrawiam

----------


## maya04

JESTEŚ NIESAMOWITA.OGROMNE DZIĘKI  :smile:

----------


## Mistic_2005

Wielki szacunek za te podpowiedzi o fundamentach.
Takich ludzi, którzy bezinteresownie pomagają innym powinno się specjalnie honorować  :Wink2:  

Ale ja też przyłączę się do prośby poprzedników:
może (jak znajdzidzies ztrochę czasu) opiszesz kolejne etapy.


Pozdrawiam
Mistic_2005

-------------------------------------------------------
"Zawsze miejcie nadzieję - Jan Paweł II"

----------


## Renka Grabow

Wielkie dzięki za zestawienie tematów, czytam i czytam i powoli zaczynam coć rozumieć. Szkoda tylko, że te informacje o cenach robocizny i materiałów juz nieaktualane   :Evil:

----------


## voyteck

Też się wpiszę, żeby szybko znaleźć   :Wink2:  ,  super sprawa takie zestawienie.
Wielkie dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## maximus.

dzięki dzięki. przydało się i jeszcze się przyda.

----------


## LUAS

Niesamowite, wielkie dzięki

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KubekK

CONGRATULATIONS 

czy ktos wie czy takie listy powstały po kolejnych etapach ?? lub innych autorow ?

----------


## #Asia#

S U P E R ! ! !
Od razu dodaję do ulubionych  :Lol:  
Jak wszystko pójdzie OK z papierkami, to ten etap zaczniemy za 2 miesiące.

----------


## Witolo

Mam pytanie
Moj wykonawca do zbrojenia fundamntow zastosował gotowe zbrojenie 6 pretow, jak duza roznica w cenie jest pomiedzy gotowym juz skreconym zbrojeniem a kupnem samych pretow i skrecaniem ich przez budowlancow?

Witolo

----------


## archi999

Witam,

jaka jest rozsądna grybość styropianu ( FS 20/ EPS-100) do ocieplenia fundamentu w domu bez podpiwniczenia ??

Pozdrawiam
Arek

----------


## sieko

witam
Będe wdzięczny za odpowiedz czy warto zaczynać robić fundament około 15 listopada ? wcześniej nie mogę zacząc bo musi się decyzja urpawomocnić.
Kier budowy mnie troche nastraszył że mogę nie zdążyć i może coś popękać jak nie zdąze zabezpieczyć.
będe wdzięczny z pomoc

----------


## kasiula777

Witam
Ostatnio wylewalam fundamenty i mam jedno pytanie czy mam zepsute fundamenty jak sa one szerokosci 70 cm i glebokosc 1 m.
Ekipa ktora to robila stwierdzila ze sie nie dogadalismy ustalajac co i jak ma byc robione, tak wiec sa zrobione zbrojenia tylko ze caly fundament jest szerokosci lawy fundamentowej czy bedzie to jakos szkodzilo w dalszej budowie ?
I czy w takiej sytuacji izolowac te fundamenty ?   :cry:

----------


## Arol_62

A co to za ekipa? Piekarze czy murarze?To nie ma zadnego projektu fundamentow?Czy moze nie ma takiego co sie troche na rysunkach zna?
A gdzie byl kierownik budowy?Standartowa lawa fundamentowa ma 70 cm szerokosci i 30 cm wysokosci, oczywiscie z odpowiednim zbrojeniem.Na tym mozna wymurowac fundament z bloczka grubosc 24 lub 38cm, albo w szalunku go wylac z betonu.Grubosc np. 25cm,ale wszystko zalezy od projektu i od terenu na jakim sie dom buduje.Kierownik budowy powinien zadecydowac ,w koncu od tego jest.Fundament 70cm szeroki i 100cm gleboki  i jeszcze prawdopodobnie ze zbrojeniem nie jest problemem ,szkoda tylko ze niepotrzebnie tyle materialu sie zmarnowalo. A  izolacja?Prawdopodobnie wylali ci ten fundament  w wykopie, tak wiec  mozesz zrobic tylko izolacje pozioma.

Pozdro!

----------


## kasiula777

Izolacja a byc wlasnie pozioma,kierownik to wszystko mowil a ekipa tez wiedziala tylko nie chcialo sie robic szalunkow poza tym zbrojenia sa ok tylko tyle ze na materiale troszeczke jestem w plecy.
Ale trudno grunt ze jakis etap budowy dobiegl konca.  :Roll:  
A nerwy przechodza, a i  straconych pieniadzach tez sie zapmia.
Chociaz z drugiej strony to tych fundamentow nie ruszy nic. nawet schron mozna sobie pobudowac hi hi

----------


## darek99

Firma, która wylewała mi fundamenty położyła odwrotnie folie bombelkową tzn. bombelkami na zewnątrz, a płaskim do środka fundamentów. Co ja mam teraz zrobić?, czy przekładać folie, czy mam to pozostawić? i co grozi jeśli folia zostanie w swoim pierwotnym stanie?. Dom jest niepodpiwniczony.

----------


## Roman77

Chciałem zapytać czy w ramach stanu surowego wykonawca powinien wykonać  wylewkę na parterze (na podsypce)?  Czy jest to dodatek za który powinien doliczyć sobie za robotę? U mnie pod koniec robót dopomina się dodatkowej opłaty.wylewka została wykonana pompą z gruchy.

----------


## Roman77

> Firma, która wylewała mi fundamenty położyła odwrotnie folie bombelkową tzn. bombelkami na zewnątrz, a płaskim do środka fundamentów. Co ja mam teraz zrobić?, czy przekładać folie, czy mam to pozostawić? i co grozi jeśli folia zostanie w swoim pierwotnym stanie?. Dom jest niepodpiwniczony.


Celem tej folii jest lepsza wentylacja muru i osuszanie. Szczególnie ważne jest przy budynku podpiwniczonym. Tu wydaje mi się nie ma tragedii, wiele osób daje zwykłą folię albo tylko maluje mur smołowymi preparatami i zakopuje.

----------


## beti,kris,mimi

Wpisałam się tu żeby ni zgubić tego tematu  :Lol:

----------


## e.jacek

jakoś tak nie zrobiłem od razu...po zakończeniu do tego wrócę...   :ohmy:

----------


## TOmaszekWR

Beti,kris i mimi,
ja też. A może ktoś mi powie jak dodac do ulubionych?

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## krzyss

Czy ktoś się spotkał z takim problemem, a może wręcz tak zbudował. W projekcie domu z piwnicą są drzwi do piwnicy szerokości 240 cm i podłoga piwnicy tuż nad samą ławą fundamentową. Ten fragment - wraz z małym odcinkiem ściany fundamentu - nie będzie zasypany z zewnątrz ziemią. Moim zdaniem to spowoduje, że na tym fragmencie (połowa ławy tej ściany, a za razem 1/8 całej ławy) nie będzie odpowiednio głęboko posadowiona. I jeżeli mam rację w rozumowaniu, to co TERAZ można zrobić, aby wyjść z tej sytuacji  - ława wylana...

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Czy ktoś się spotkał z takim problemem, a może wręcz tak zbudował. W projekcie domu z piwnicą są drzwi do piwnicy szerokości 240 cm i podłoga piwnicy tuż nad samą ławą fundamentową. Ten fragment - wraz z małym odcinkiem ściany fundamentu - nie będzie zasypany z zewnątrz ziemią. Moim zdaniem to spowoduje, że na tym fragmencie (połowa ławy tej ściany, a za razem 1/8 całej ławy) nie będzie odpowiednio głęboko posadowiona. I jeżeli mam rację w rozumowaniu, to co TERAZ można zrobić, aby wyjść z tej sytuacji  - ława wylana...


Niestety masz rację w swoim rozumowaniu.
Pozostaje podbijanie ale lepiej i szybciej bedzie rozkuć, wykopać i zalać ławę / fragment ławy / od nowa

----------


## mały joe

Tak jak w temacie..
Co doradzacie na ścianę fundamentową pod jednowarstwowy mur Itong 40cm? (domek parterowy, niepodpiwniczony)
- przy bloczkach betonowych 25cm - dość duży przewis
- przy główkowym ułożeniu 38cm - mało estetyczny cokół
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Grzesiek Jagos

Przeczytałem fajny artykuł o fundamentach na stronie http://www.centrumprojektow.eu/aktua...damentow.xhtml
Nic nie piszą jednak o kosztach. Ile tak naprawdę kosztuje wykonanie fundamentów domu o pow. 100m?

----------


## agusia_x

Myślę, że za sam materiał + koparka to będzie ok 15 tyś. Ja na dzień dzisiejszy wydałam już 13 tyś, a muszę jeszcze zasypać fundamenty, ocieplić i zaizolować, oraz wylać chudziaka. W tej kwocie mam koparkę, deski, piasek, stal, strzemiona, bloczki beonowe, beton. Z tym, że ławy mam szerokie, więc wyjdzie troche więcej betonu na zalanie, ściany fundamentowe stawiane na 38 cm, więc wyjdzie więcej bloczków. Bez kosztów robocizny, bo stan zero robimy sami  :smile:

----------


## MWM

podciągam, bo temat warty przeczytania...

----------


## domowa

Proszę o poradę
Oboje z mężem   przygotowujemy sie do rozpoczecia budowy ALE mamy mały dylemat. Najwcześniej   fundamenty możemy wylewać   na początku listopada  tego roku lub na wiosne - kwiecien 2011. Prosze doradźcie. jak czas najlepszy an fundamenty? Zaznaczam ze mury będą dopiero na jesieni 2011. Dziekuje za wszelakie odpowiedzi

----------


## klimek1974

> Proszę o poradę
> Oboje z mężem   przygotowujemy sie do rozpoczecia budowy ALE mamy mały dylemat. Najwcześniej   fundamenty możemy wylewać   na początku listopada  tego roku lub na wiosne - kwiecien 2011. Prosze doradźcie. jak czas najlepszy an fundamenty? Zaznaczam ze mury będą dopiero na jesieni 2011. Dziekuje za wszelakie odpowiedzi


Z tego co czytałem te wklejone linki o fundamentach to lepiej pieniadze w placic na procent niz budowac fundamenty przed zimą.

----------


## Berni Z

BARDZO DZIĘKUJĘ  AGA44  :big grin: 

Jestem obecnie na etapie zbierania papierków do PnB i zgłębiana wiedzy o budowaniu OGROMNIE JESTEM WDZIĘCZNA wszystko w jednym miejscu 
Będę miała co czytać w długie zimowe wieczory !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

